# Idea for electric/hydraulic drive motorcycle?



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Messy and heavy but wouldnt you put the hydraulic motor on or in the wheel and avoid the chain.

I once pondered a 2 speed series / parallel hydraulic drive for a car by running one pump and 2 wheel motors in parallel for low speed and then series for high speed. Got very expensive with all the valving and high gear would have the 2 wheels locked together but low would allow them to differentiate.
scrap heap.


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

I think you will be creating a lot of extra work for yourself and may end up with more expense and certainly more weight which will hurt performance. Just my opinion mind you. First. the drive motor and controller are sepex. The pump motor may not be, it is more likely series or compound wound with only two terminals and may not work with your controller anyway. If you go with hyd. drive, you will not only need a motor but also a relief valve (in the control valve on the order picker) an oil reservoir and possibly an oil cooler. Used 48v controllers are available on ebay. I think it may be cheaper in the long run.


----------

